# Is it a coffee maker? Please tell



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi everyone

I have just found the item in my local charity shop. It cost me £1. It looks like a coffee brewing

please tell me what is it

thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=mocca+pot


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

More photos


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Try using the link mate


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you very much

very quick help


----------

